# Couple I'm working on.



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Just a couple quick shots of some stuff I got spinning on the dryer.

Jaws Jigging Blank. 350 gram
Unwrapping scraficials-it's always a surprise.









Bottom threads were black, teal, and white.








First coat of finish applied to overthread. Finish thread is Puter.









ATC Nine foot blank, 1-4 ounce. For metal use and smaller fishes out beyond the bar.

The new work bench are is coming together nicely as well.

It's nice to have a cleaner more organized area to build with plent of room for the entire wrapper.
Just one more coat and it's done.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Looking NICE!! I see you are unwrapping 2 sacrificial's, how would it change the effect if you only used one sacrificial using the 3 in the base?

Robert


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*It tightens up the effect*

It tightens up the effects and creates more lines.

Best way to describe it is what most call the _tiger wrap_. To me, they are a little different as the two sacrificials create the more holographic effect as opposed to the tiger strip effect seen with one sacrificial and one cover thread.
Of course to many they are one in the same and both canbe made to look like the other I suppose. It's just easier for me to get the effect I want with the two burned threads versus the one. If I want more of a striped effect, Ill burn one of two.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Snapperhead (Jun 5, 2008)

Good looking wrap Ryan, good to see your building some of those ATC'S.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

That is one sweet looking tiger wrap


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Looks great Ryan, It's been a while since I've done a tiger; looking at this makes me want to take another crack at it.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, I had some bad experiences at first. Mostly looking like squigley lines or actual tiger strips. But I did a couple matching rods last year with three colors and three threads over the top, burning two. They come out 100% better now. I've also got a couple of good color combos together. I need to wrap an example stick one day. With the same three underwraps, different overwraps can make for quite a few different looks.
I was gonna go with a silver thread over the top, but found that leftover pewter laying back in the darkness of me thread drawer.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*ATC's*



Snapperhead said:


> Good looking wrap Ryan, good to see your building some of those ATC'S.


I like them actually, they make for good metal rods


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I had actually decided to have 3 colors in my base wrap next time, I will have to play with the number of sacs to see what happens. I am sure it will be interesting...

Robert


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice looking wraps. You gonna bring those on Saturday?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Hope to bring at least one of those*



Fishinbuddy said:


> Nice looking wraps. You gonna bring those on Saturday?


But Ill have plenty others.


----------

